# Road Cables vs. Mtb Cables...do both fit on RB?



## wannaberoadie (Nov 28, 2011)

Stupid question perhaps, but I'd like to get new cables for my bike. I was wondering if road cables and mtb cables are the same? If not, what is the difference? Thanks.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you mean brake or gear cables? They are actually quite different. That aside brake inner cables differ at the end where they are held inside the lever. Universal cables have one of each type of end fitted and you just cut off the end you don't want.
Read here for more info Cables


----------



## wannaberoadie (Nov 28, 2011)

I just mean could I use these for my road bike? I'm aware of the difference in the ends of the actual cable itself; these have the universal ends. I just don't want to buy them and then have the ferrule not fit or something. Thanks! 
Alligator Super Fortress Cable Kit at Price Point


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i don't see anything on that site that says it's a 'universal' kit that works for both road and mtb. the shift cables are the same, but the ends of the brake cables are different as you now know. i also can not stand coated cables of any kind. it's just one more thing to rub off and get stuck in the housing. i use SRAM pitstop cables pretty much all the time now unless it's for Campy.


----------



## wannaberoadie (Nov 28, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> i don't see anything on that site that says it's a 'universal' kit that works for both road and mtb. the shift cables are the same, but the ends of the brake cables are different as you now know. i also can not stand coated cables of any kind. it's just one more thing to rub off and get stuck in the housing. i use SRAM pitstop cables pretty much all the time now unless it's for Campy.


Thanks man, I'll check those out. How long do you keep them on your bike before you change them out? Brake and shifter. Thx.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i change shifter cables AND housing,( because the wear takes place in the housing) about every 4mos. i do the brake cables/housing once a year. but...i work in a shop and also work for a pro team so i have no problem getting the parts. if all you can manage is once a year that is totally fine. i you ride regularly i wouldn't let it go much longer than that. i know there are all sorts of cheap screws out there that don't change their cables/housing for years and years and swear they never have problems, but their bikes are the only ones they see and/or ride. if they knew how much smoother their shifting would be w/ regular replacement, AND if they weren't so damn cheap...they'd do it more often!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Every 4 months? Really? That's a lot. If you ride in crappy conditions (rain, mud, etc) I can see doing it that often, but for dry weather riding there's very little debris that gets on the cable.

I'm one of the guys that only replaces cables and housing when they need it. If the shifting is working fine, why would I put perfectly good cables and housing in a landfill?

I replace my mountain bike cables and housing more regularly than my road bike because they're exposed to much worse conditions.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm a mechanic for a living. i work for a pro team. i don't take ANY chances w/ their equipment or mine. i want perfect shifting for them all the time, just like i want it myself. it's very easy to do, and cables/housing are dirt cheap. you are welcome to do as you please...the OP asked what i did and i told him, as well as telling him what i thought was a good option for most people. when you know what the extremes are on both ends, you can more effectively figure out what's right for you.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Considering the miles that professionals cover, 4 months sound completely reasonable. I am curious however as to what designates bad shifting from worn cables/housings? Just sluggish feel mainly? I'm sure someone would get used to the shifting quality deteriorating over time to not notice but from new to old, is it that obvious?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

wannaberoadie said:


> I just mean could I use these for my road bike? I'm aware of the difference in the ends of the actual cable itself; these have the universal ends. I just don't want to buy them and then have the ferrule not fit or something. Thanks!
> Alligator Super Fortress Cable Kit at Price Point


I think you are out of luck. The ad says 
"This kit is highly recommended for all cable-actuated (mechanical) disc brakes, as well as_ direct pull brakes_."

This is the correct term for what most people call V brakes which as actually a Shimano trademark. So its reasonable to assume the brake inners are MTB only.


----------



## wannaberoadie (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, I'll just stick with the Avids that CXWRENCH suggested.


----------

